# Iranian Special Forces



## Destructlord

*Iranian Special Force - Takavar*​
*Takavaran* is the term used for a type of Iranian special forces troops. To be eligible for Takavar selection, a candidate must have at least two years regular service in the Iranian Armed Forces. Personnel must be male and if an individual is selected for Takavar, he will then go through an intense 20 month Operator Training Course.

The takavaran (plural of takavar) fall under the direct command of the regular Iranian Army (Artesh), while the Pasdaran have their own special forces called the Qods Force. They are directly comparable to the U.S. Army Special Forces ('Green Berets') of the United States, and Special Boat Service of United Kingdom through a near identical training and selection program.

The Most Famous Units Are: 1-Lashgare 78 Takavar Zolfaghar {78 Commando}. 2-Tip 55 Havabord (Shiraz) {85 Airborne}. 3-Lashgare 23 Special Forces {230 Special Force}. 4-Tip 45 Takavar (Ahvaz) {85 Commando}. 5-Gorouh 99 Takavar Padafand Havaie (Tehran) {79 Air Assault}. 6-Yegan 04 Takavar Changal (Tehran). 7-Gorouhan Takavar Pasdar Setad Gharargah (Mini City - Tehran).







Iranian Marine in a Midget Submarine.






An old picture of Takavar units.






One of the Takavars training the militants, Iran-Iraq War. 



Group of Iranian "Green Berets".



Group of Iranian snipers.






Clip of Iranian Special Forces.






Clip of IRGC Drill.​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Destructlord

Group of IRGC commandos.



Takavar Airborne Brigade.​


----------



## Destructlord

Army mountain commando division.






Officer candidates at Daneshkadeh Afsari (Imam Ali Military Academy). 



Sepah (IRGC) commandos.



Group of Iranian Rangers.​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Destructlord

A clip about IRGC Navy Commandos.​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Destructlord

Iranian navy commandos.​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Destructlord

Iranian marine corps.​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Destructlord

Iranian Army 23rd Commando (Takavar) Division.





Member of the 65th Airborne Special Forces performing this jump at Milad Tower (World's 4th tallest tower).​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Destructlord

*Takavar*




*Takavaran* is the term used for a type of Iranian special forces troops. The takavaran (plural of takavar) fall under the direct command of the regular Iranian Army (Artesh), while the Pasdaran have their own special forces called the Qods Force. They are directly comparable to the U.S. Army Special Forces ('Green Berets') of the United States through a near identical training and selection program.
The Most Famous ones include: 1-Lashgare 58 Takavar Zolfaghar. 2-Tip 55 Havabord Shiraz. 3-Lashgare 23 Special Forces. 4-Tip 45 Takavar (Ahvaz). 5-Gorouh 99 Takavar Padafand Havaie (Tehran). 6-Yegan 04 Takavar Changal (Tehran). 7-Gorouhan Takavar Pasdar Setad Gharargah (Mini City - Tehran).

The Takavaran or Takavar is a naval commando force made up of about 15.000 to 40.000 soldiers, (About 200 soldiers at Shah Era). Takavaran selectees are hand-picked and trained for a variety of missions including land missions away from water. In addition to traditional naval special operations missions such as hydrographic surveys and beach head demolitions, Takavaran commandos are tasked with small-unit raids that might involve sabotage and demolitions or assassinations as well as prisoner snatches and hostage rescue operations.

*Training:*

Much of the training regiment was created by members of the former Soviet Union Spetznas units and German KSK naval commandos. Training for the force is a twelve-month process. First, the trainee must meet the minimum physical requirements specified. After this the trainee is sent to various schools. The first eight weeks involve physical training, then dive school, jump school, Weapons school, unarmed combat school, land warfare school, and finally, close-quarters combat school. After this the prospective Takavaran joins a team and serves out a six-month probationary term before becoming a full-fledged commando.

By the time he becomes a full-fledged commando, the Takavaran soldier is an expert combat diver, checked out in both conventional SCUBA systems as well as closed-circuit breathing apparatus. They are qualified to jump with all of their equipment in both day and nighttime conditions, including landings in water.

*Weaponry:*

Commandos from Takavaran are proficient with US, Russian, and Israeli weapons, but are outfitted with German-built firearms. Assault rifles such as the HK G3 (regular and short barreled), HK-91, and HK-53 have been used. In some instances AK-47's, AK-74's, and AK-103 assault rifles have been used. The MP-5 submachine gun is sometimes used for CQB missions. Handguns are mostly Belgian-manufactured .45 automatics, but in some cases Glocks and .357 revolvers have been used.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## metalfalcon

Nice pics dude, I hope that In future we may see a Joint Exercise Between Pakistani SSG and Iranian Takavaran

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Destructlord

Iranian Takavars in a Drill.​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Destructlord

Takavaran in a Drill.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Destructlord

Iranian Green Berets having fun!​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Destructlord

*Iranian Rapid Force in a Drill*








​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Destructlord

​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Destructlord

*2006 Tehran Police Exihibition - Iranian SWAT Team*
















​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Destructlord

*2006 Tehran Police Exihibition - Iranian SWAT Team*









*2006 Tehran Police Exihibition - Iranian Anti Riot Police Drills*




​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Destructlord

​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Destructlord

​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Destructlord

*Quds Force*​
*(The Qods Force, a special operations wing of Irans Revolutionary Guard Corps)*​
The Quds Force (Quds is the Arabic name for Jerusalem), is a special unit of Iran's Army of the Guardians of the Islamic Revolution. The Federation of American Scientists, in a document from 1998, says the primary mission of the Quds Force is to organize, train, equip, and finance foreign Islamic revolutionary movements. It further states that the Quds Force maintains and builds contacts with underground Islamic militant organizations throughout the Islamic world.

(The Qods Force, a special operations wing of Irans Revolutionary Guard Corps).

*History:*

The Quds Force was created during the Iran-Iraq war as a special unit from the broader Pasdaran forces. After the war, Quds Force continued to support the Kurds fighting Saddam Hussein, during the war it had helped the Kurds fight the Iraqi military. The Quds also expanded their operations into other areas, most notably aiding Ahmed Shah Massoud's Northern Alliance against the Soviets during the Soviet war in Afghanistan and then helping Massoud after the war against Taliban forces. There were also reports of the Quds forces lending support to Muslim Bosnians fighting the Serbs during the Yugoslav wars.

According to the Egyptian newspaper Al-Ahram, current Iranian President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad helped found Quds Force while he was stationed at the Ramazan garrison near Iraq during the late 1980s.

*Organization:*

According to former U.S. Army intelligence officer David Dionisi, Quds force is organized into eight different directorates based on geographic location:
 Western countries
 Iraq
 Afghanistan, Pakistan, and India
 Israel, Lebanon, and Jordan
 Turkey
 North Africa
 Arabian peninsula
 Republics of the former USSR
In addition, Dionisi writes in his book, American Hiroshima, that the Iranian Quds Force headquarters for operations in Iraq was moved in 2004 to the Iran-Iraq border in order to better supervise activities in Iraq. All Quds Force operatives were removed from Iraq in August 2007 because of fears by Iran's government that a Quds Force operative's capture might be a trigger for a US attack on Iran's nuclear sites. The Quds Force also has a headquarters based in the former compound of the US Embassy, which was overrun in 1979.


*Independence and talent:*

While it reports directly to the Supreme Leader of Iran, there are debates over how independently Quds Force operates.
Mahan Abedin, director of research at the London-based Center for the Study of Terrorism (and editor of "Islamism Digest" journal), believes the unit is not independent at all: "Quds Force, although it's a highly specialized department, it is subject to strict, iron-clad military discipline. It's completely controlled by the military hierarchy of the IRGC, and the IRGC is very tightly controlled by the highest levels of the administration in Iran."
Quds Force is considered by some analysts as "one of the best special forces units in the world," according to a Los Angeles Times report. In Abedin's view, "_t's a very capable force  their people are extremely talented, [and] they tend to be the best people in the IRGC."

*Recent activities:*

The Quds Force trains and equips foreign Islamic revolutionary groups around the Middle East. The para-military instruction provided by the Quds Force typically occurs in Iran or Sudan. Foreign recruits are transported from their home countries to Iran to receive training. The Quds Force sometimes plays a more direct role in the military operations of the forces it trains, including pre-attack planning and other operation-specific military advice._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Destructlord

*Takavar of Artesh (Army).*


































​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Destructlord

*I.R.G.C. Elite Forces (Unidentified unit).*












​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Destructlord



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Destructlord

*More INCOMING?*


----------



## rokhanyousafzai

if america attacks iran and its is eventually captured then i think these guys would aplay a pivotal role in an insurgency im sure plans from this would have been made if they learned any lessons from iraq but that is only if they miracoulasy defeat iran the iranian military is much more capable than any other force in the middle east also the suppourt of the people is fully behind them and on top of Iranian Revolutionary Guards Corps General Yahya Safavi said that Iran can recruit 12 Million fighters in 48 Hours


----------



## PakmanUSA

Nice photos.


----------



## Sgt Automatic

Destructlord said:


> Iranian Takavars in a Drill.​



haha classic, lol, Iranian Commandos using Israeli Uzi guns. Didn't think I would see that! I wonder how they got them?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

WOW!!
I didn't know Iranian Special Forces people were so cool!!
Thanks for sharing the pics Destructlord.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Destructlord

Sgt Automatic said:


> haha classic, lol, Iranian Commandos using Israeli Uzi guns. Didn't think I would see that! I wonder how they got them?



Before the revolution we had a tight relationship with Israel, Now, We're just "Reverse Engineering" them!


----------



## Destructlord

leonblack08 said:


> WOW!!
> I didn't know Iranian Special Forces people were so cool!!
> Thanks for sharing the pics Destructlord.



They have been trained with British SAS and U.S Delta Force before the revolution, They are now combining several other handful methods as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

Great Pics....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## echo 1

Man Iran is doing really well for itself. I am impressed.


----------



## Super Falcon

very very good photos go iran go like that keep up the good work and stop supporting india

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dekho

Iranians forces sure are well organised and potent.
What I like about Iranians is thier determination and persistence in the face of extremities(U.S.A.).
Just because certain "Western" authorities portray the Iranians as villains of the world does not mean thats what they are.
Iranians do what is for thier best interest just look at thier space program.

I request our Iranian friends to continue posting pictures in this thread.
Also I request Iranians to post a thread regarding their space program; I am just curious to know what were their motivations, goals, challenges, objectives.
I know I could have just googled it or looked for it in wikipedia but I wish to know it from an Iranian point of view; how they feel about their space program.


----------



## TOPGUN

Good stuff mashallah... nice pic's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

welll amazing photos they are well equiped but how they are using israeli made UZI how they got it even they dont have good relations with israel i know that they might got it from other source but which is that source.


----------



## Pasban

Super Falcon said:


> welll amazing photos they are well equiped but how they are using israeli made UZI how they got it even they dont have good relations with israel i know that they might got it from other source but which is that source.



They were imported from Israel prior to the Islamic Revolution when Israel and Iran's relations amongst each other were very different and military cooperation was conducted. At present they are manufactured within Iran and used by some units for close quarter encounters. They are due to be replaced by an Iranian version of the German MP5 for marine units.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## into the wild

Destructlord said:


>



you can shoot me anytime


----------



## Pasban

Pictures of an unknown unit of the Iranian _Sepah-e Pasdaran-e Engelab-e Eslami_ (Army of Guardians of the Islamic Revolution) from the "Great Prophet (Sw) II" Drills. Thought of as probably a special airborne unit. 




































Another picture of unknown _Sepah_ unit from a military parade. Thought also to be a special unit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pasban

Some _Artesh_ (Army) units

A special marine/ diver unit on parade





Marine unit on parade





65th SF Brigade


----------



## Kompromat

Nice photos please post more.


----------



## Luftwaffe

These are well dressed well trained like NATO Forces, they look impressive.


----------



## zagahaga

oh if america trys to invade iran they would be demoralized 10x than what happend in sudan i mean irians are ready for a war any given day i would like to see iran smashing isreal but it wouldent be tue beacuse isreal has the upper hand in air support ... but who knows? in my case 100 blastic missels would be enought to send a message that do not boather us


----------



## Spitfighter

zagahaga said:


> oh if america trys to invade iran they would be demoralized 10x than what happend in sudan i mean irians are ready for a war any given day i would like to see iran smashing isreal but it wouldent be tue beacuse isreal has the upper hand in air support ... but who knows? in my case *100 blastic missels would be enought to send a message that do not boather us*



Unless of course the other side concludes that the damage is unacceptable and responds with a few thermonuclear warheads. You've heard of pearl harbor right? 

When it comes to America they would only launch a comprehensive air strike against Iranian nuclear facilities and military targets. The US would achieve air supremacy in a matter of hours if not minutes, the Iranian airforce is nothing to brag about, furthermore the US has stealth bombers capable of taking out any air defense, anywhere on the planet. They also have ICBM's with thermonuclear MIRV's on standby 24/7.

I don't know about Israel, but no country on earth can match the awesomeness of the American military. The American defense budget is larger than Turkey's (G20 member) entire GDP.


----------



## Sunny4pak

Nice Photos bro.........plz post some more.

Regards,

Sunny


----------



## Jigs

Spitfighter said:


> Unless of course the other side concludes that the damage is unacceptable and responds with a few thermonuclear warheads. You've heard of pearl harbor right?
> 
> When it comes to America they would only launch a comprehensive air strike against Iranian nuclear facilities and military targets. The US would achieve air supremacy in a matter of hours if not minutes, the Iranian airforce is nothing to brag about, furthermore the US has stealth bombers capable of taking out any air defense, anywhere on the planet. They also have ICBM's with thermonuclear MIRV's on standby 24/7.
> 
> I don't know about Israel, but no country on earth can match the awesomeness of the American military. *The American defense budget is larger than Turkey's (G20 member) entire GDP.*



I agree with most of what you said but that is false. It is really huge but we have a higher GDP 692 billion vs 932.199(IMF Estimate 2010)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pasban

Below are pictures of what is thought to be the Iranian _"Unit-110"_ interior security rapid-response, counter-terrorism and special operations unit.


----------



## Pasban

some more imagery from the above-named unit :
















Below are images of a special police unit. I included them as they can be put into the general category of Iranian SOF even though they are not part of the Iranian military:


----------



## Pasban

Images of special police units:































Below are two images which I rather like myself...


----------



## Pasban

removed...


----------



## into the wild

pasban your photos are not visible, its saying im not not connected to the server


----------



## Pasban

into the wild said:


> pasban your photos are not visible, its saying im not not connected to the server





I see. I will try to upload them to a different server and edit my post. The pictures which I posted earlier are no longer visible as well.

EDIT: images have been moved to a different image host


----------



## Thaad

U.S trained iranian green berets in shah era.becuase of that iranian green berets are one of the Best trained special forces in the world.and countries like Israel and turky should scared from them


----------

